# Are you in need of a free of charge VA for projects?



## Egg Squid Frog System (Apr 1, 2021)

Hi! I usually do voiceovers for online posts but I was wondering if anyone's looking for a free of charge VA with a mildly deep/"male" voice with a mixed accent for fun projects etc? 

I'm 23, live in the UK and it's gonna be a few months before I can go back to uni (due to a surgery) so I thought being a part of a small project in the meantime would be fun! 

I'm okay with projects that are 

SFW and mildly NSFW 
Animatics/animations
A voice for a character/fursona of ANY gender 
Anything under +-10 sentences long 
Roles requiring a lot of over pronunciation or a completely flat voice 
Accents e.g. Russian, British etc. are welcome and the latter is quite inevitable (I live there but don't have a thick accent) 

You can message me on here if you have any questions and if you'd like me to I'll send you a sample or a link to one of my videos <3 

Completion time depends on the project but I'd say within 7 days at the very most


----------

